# Impact Short 2017



## James Johnson

Hey all...

Now there's lots of bits and bobs on here about impact shorts but not much else out there in way of reviews .

i'm currently looking to invest in my first set of impact short after a couple of pretty bad falls on my ass last year. I've been snowboarding for about 10 years and would class myself as an intermediate. My Falls weren't that bad and didn't stop me from boarding but enough to make life uncomfortable and now i'm reaching 40 I'm getting fragile and lame.... if there something out there that's going to help i'm all in.... I'm that bloke with all the gear but know idea!!! ;o)

So having read loads of reviews about foam, d30, Gform / poron etc etc... i've narrowed my list down to three

Having looked at review on Youtube regards d30 vs competitors... d30 seems to work better than Gform / Poron ... anyone have any views on this???

my order of preference and reasons why

1. Xion Freeride 2017 (D30) Pros. low profile, Most d30 covering also recommended by the goodride.com and given the youtube test above d30 better???? 
Cons. Coccyx protector isnt that wide,typical life expectancy of a d3o material is supposed to be only 2-3 year ??? 


2. Burton total impact short 2017 (G-Form) Pros. The coverage across the tail bone and bottom is wide & Low Profile, Poron urethanes are made without plasticizers, which means 
that the material will not shrink, become brittle, or crack with age
Cons. not d30, the coccyx pad doesn't go up that high 


3 Demon X Connect Shorts (Foam & D30) Pros. Coccyx Protector is large and covers some of the lower back 
Cons. only 1 section of d30 covering coccyx the rest foam or neo.... and it looks very bulky 


Any and all comments welcome


----------



## qelhaj

James Johnson said:


> Hey all...
> 
> Now there's lots of bits and bobs on here about impact shorts but not much else out there in way of reviews .
> 
> i'm currently looking to invest in my first set of impact short after a couple of pretty bad falls on my ass last year. I've been snowboarding for about 10 years and would class myself as an intermediate. My Falls weren't that bad and didn't stop me from boarding but enough to make life uncomfortable and now i'm reaching 40 I'm getting fragile and lame.... if there something out there that's going to help i'm all in.... I'm that bloke with all the gear but know idea!!! ;o)
> 
> So having read loads of reviews about foam, d30, Gform / poron etc etc... i've narrowed my list down to three
> 
> Having looked at review on Youtube regards d30 vs competitors... d30 seems to work better than Gform / Poron ... anyone have any views on this???
> 
> my order of preference and reasons why
> 
> 1. Xion Freeride 2017 (D30) Pros. low profile, Most d30 covering also recommended by the goodride.com and given the youtube test above d30 better????
> Cons. Coccyx protector isnt that wide,typical life expectancy of a d3o material is supposed to be only 2-3 year ???
> 
> 
> 2. Burton total impact short 2017 (G-Form) Pros. The coverage across the tail bone and bottom is wide & Low Profile, Poron urethanes are made without plasticizers, which means
> that the material will not shrink, become brittle, or crack with age
> Cons. not d30, the coccyx pad doesn't go up that high
> 
> 
> 3 Demon X Connect Shorts (Foam & D30) Pros. Coccyx Protector is large and covers some of the lower back
> Cons. only 1 section of d30 covering coccyx the rest foam or neo.... and it looks very bulky
> 
> 
> Any and all comments welcome


I've only had the chance to try the g-form impact shorts and even though they are very low profile I'd have to say they didn't disappoint. Compared to a cheap Chinese brand which used foam the g-forms were much better. They aren't cheap, but well worth the money in my opinion

Snowboardingfeverdreams


----------



## qelhaj

James Johnson said:


> Hey all...
> 
> Now there's lots of bits and bobs on here about impact shorts but not much else out there in way of reviews .
> 
> i'm currently looking to invest in my first set of impact short after a couple of pretty bad falls on my ass last year. I've been snowboarding for about 10 years and would class myself as an intermediate. My Falls weren't that bad and didn't stop me from boarding but enough to make life uncomfortable and now i'm reaching 40 I'm getting fragile and lame.... if there something out there that's going to help i'm all in.... I'm that bloke with all the gear but know idea!!! ;o)
> 
> So having read loads of reviews about foam, d30, Gform / poron etc etc... i've narrowed my list down to three
> 
> Having looked at review on Youtube regards d30 vs competitors... d30 seems to work better than Gform / Poron ... anyone have any views on this???
> 
> my order of preference and reasons why
> 
> 1. Xion Freeride 2017 (D30) Pros. low profile, Most d30 covering also recommended by the goodride.com and given the youtube test above d30 better????
> Cons. Coccyx protector isnt that wide,typical life expectancy of a d3o material is supposed to be only 2-3 year ???
> 
> 
> 2. Burton total impact short 2017 (G-Form) Pros. The coverage across the tail bone and bottom is wide & Low Profile, Poron urethanes are made without plasticizers, which means
> that the material will not shrink, become brittle, or crack with age
> Cons. not d30, the coccyx pad doesn't go up that high
> 
> 
> 3 Demon X Connect Shorts (Foam & D30) Pros. Coccyx Protector is large and covers some of the lower back
> Cons. only 1 section of d30 covering coccyx the rest foam or neo.... and it looks very bulky
> 
> 
> Any and all comments welcome


Those demons look bulky AF!

Snowboardingfeverdreams


----------



## James Johnson

Yeh not sure realistically will be able to get the demon shorts under my pants!


----------



## Snow Hound

James Johnson said:


> Yeh not sure realistically will be able to get the demon shorts under my pants!


Just wear them on top. Like Superman.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Johnson

I look bad enough!! Impact shorts over snowboard pants would new look! Not sure at my age I could rock it!!!


----------



## qelhaj

You seen the reviews on www.thegoodride.com?

Snowboardingfeverdreams


----------



## James Johnson

qelhaj said:


> You seen the reviews on www.thegoodride.com?
> 
> Snowboardingfeverdreams



Yes seen the reviews and they rave on about Xion freeride and on and on about d3o but 2/3 year life of d3o concerns me I only get to go boarding twice a year so total of 2 weeks a year it?s a lot of money to wear for wear 4 times. Xion are c. ?119 where as I found someone selling the Burton Impact shorts g-form for £48... so very torn... I mean anything will be better than nothing...


----------



## Bataleon85

All I gotta say is... Azz Padz. By far the best protect gear for your keyster that I've used. Impact shorts suck because most of them are filled with foam, which doesn't really give much protection from the pain and jolt of a bum shot. Azz Padz are actually a hard shell "butt cup", similar to knee or elbow pads. They strap around your waist and thighs so you can don or remove them with your pants already on. They also feel much better than foam when you do take a good butt slam, plus they're great for not getting a cold bottom on icy lifts. I got rid of my hillbilly shorts in favor of these and couldn't be happier.


----------



## emt.elikahan

This past season I wore these Demon d30 shorts and they worked well. I took a few spills and no injuries. I would wear them this coming season as well, but I lost a bunch of weight and they are now too big for me. I recently picked up a pair of the g-form snowboard shorts on sale and hoping they will perform as well as the demon's. The only comparison that I can give you at the moment is that the g-form's are much lower profile than the d30's. The demon shorts never bothered me when I wore them, but the g-forms.. you honestly don't even realize you are wearing them..


----------



## Alonzo

I also like the Azz Pads. They provide a high level of impact protection and cover a larger area than shorts tend to. I wear mine under a pair of older Burton impact shorts to hold them in place. I've sat them down hard on rails a few times and haven't been hurt, and I am a large man (235 lbs last season). They are bulky for sure, but your butt doesn't move around as much as the rest of you moves around it. Unless you're wearing skinny jeans, I can't seeing it being much of an issue. Plus, bulk is nice when you're talking about tailbone protection. More likely _is_ more in this particular application.


----------



## qelhaj

James Johnson said:


> Yes seen the reviews and they rave on about Xion freeride and on and on about d3o but 2/3 year life of d3o concerns me I only get to go boarding twice a year so total of 2 weeks a year it?s a lot of money to wear for wear 4 times. Xion are c. ?119 where as I found someone selling the Burton Impact shorts g-form for £48... so very torn... I mean anything will be better than nothing...


I can't find any information online saying that you can't use d30 after 2 to 3 years. Where did you find that?

Snowboardingfeverdreams


----------



## KIRKRIDER

qelhaj said:


> I can't find any information online saying that you can't use d30 after 2 to 3 years. Where did you find that?
> 
> Snowboardingfeverdreams



Get the most durable ones and with a big tailbone protector.


----------



## James Johnson

qelhaj said:


> James Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes seen the reviews and they rave on about Xion freeride and on and on about d3o but 2/3 year life of d3o concerns me I only get to go boarding twice a year so total of 2 weeks a year it?s a lot of money to wear for wear 4 times. Xion are c. ?119 where as I found someone selling the Burton Impact shorts g-form for £48... so very torn... I mean anything will be better than nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find any information online saying that you can't use d30 after 2 to 3 years. Where did you find that?
> 
> Snowboardingfeverdreams
Click to expand...


This is where I saw the comments re: d30 also some of the g-form / poron promo?s on YouTube elude to one of their main competitors having a problem with getting brittle over time and handling extreme cold and warm!! 

https://www.sportsprotective.com/blogs/news/all-about-advanced-protective-padding-d3o-vpd-poron-etc

I?m no molecular scientist ??? so have no clue but this was about the most impartial comparison I could find but I have no clue about the validity of the sources!


----------



## Petrichor

I purchased the Demon Xconnect shorts last year. If you wish to look like Robocop on snow then go for them. Worn once, now in the depths of the wardrobe.

I replaced them with the Burton total impact shorts for which they have been superb.


----------



## James Johnson

Petrichor said:


> I purchased the Demon Xconnect shorts last year. If you wish to look like Robocop on snow then go for them. Worn once, now in the depths of the wardrobe.
> 
> I replaced them with the Burton total impact shorts for which they have been superb.



I'm coming more around to the Burton impact shorts cheers !

That was going to be my fear.... they look very bulky!.... my legs and ass are bulky enough from playing Field Hockey and Rugby it's such a shame as i really like the idea of the coccyx protector reaching up in the lower back.... i've had a previous sports injury to my lower back so that extra protection would have given me a little more peace of mind.


----------



## Bataleon85

Hate to rain on your parade, but I had the Burton shorts and they're extremely thin and the few tests I took in them, they didn't do much at all. I dropped myself like a bunny hill noob falling over at low speed and it still hurt. I don't even wanna think about an actual full impact crash in those things. The only legit butt protection I've had out of a good half dozen brands is Azz Padz. See my above post for a description. 

PS, if you're worried about your back, get back specific protection as well.

PPS, Azz Padz aren't that noticeable. I've worn them with my Airblaster "pretty tight pants" and asked my friends if they could tell I was padded and they all said no, if anything they make you look like you squat, but even then, very barely noticeable. Certainly not bulky or anything.


----------



## James Johnson

Bataleon85 said:


> Hate to rain on your parade, but I had the Burton shorts and they're extremely thin and the few tests I took in them, they didn't do much at all. I dropped myself like a bunny hill noob falling over at low speed and it still hurt. I don't even wanna think about an actual full impact crash in those things. The only legit butt protection I've had out of a good half dozen brands is Azz Padz. See my above post for a description.
> 
> PS, if you're worried about your back, get back specific protection as well.
> 
> PPS, Azz Padz aren't that noticeable. I've worn them with my Airblaster "pretty tight pants" and asked my friends if they could tell I was padded and they all said no, if anything they make you look like you squat, but even then, very barely noticeable. Certainly not bulky or anything.





I've look at the Azz Padz.... and they look like a nappy and would fit nicely over my merino base layer bottoms... I was thinking impact shorts for just Cruising and then azz padz for the park!

My only problem is getting hold of azz padz in the United Kingdom can't seem to find many places that sell them.


----------



## Bataleon85

Backcountry.com has them. I just asked a live rep if they'll ship to the UK and they confirmed that they are *not* on the international blackout list, so it's worth a shot.


----------



## James Johnson

Bataleon85 said:


> Backcountry.com has them. I just asked a live rep if they'll ship to the UK and they confirmed that they are *not* on the international blackout list, so it's worth a shot.


Damn website is broken when i click on the product links... will follow up directly.... okay now would you go for the original or the d3o version.... ??


----------



## Bataleon85

I have the original and it's been fine for me but I can't imagine you can go wrong with the updated, more robust model. It's around the same price range, so might as well get the D30

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## riderriderpow77

looks like they finally put padding on your ass instead of just the little tail bone pad and side thigh/hip pads (im not sure what the deal is with the thigh protection its like impossible to fall on your hip/thigh while boarding, thats like a skier specific zone imo.)

the xion looks like a good fit and the placement of the padding is similar to burton. 
the demon looks incredibly bulky from the pictures, i wouldn't get that but never seen irl.
get either the xion or burton.


----------



## Bataleon85

The Burton shorts suck. There's barely anything there. I used to own them and they don't protect shit. Hillbillies or azzpadz imo

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alonzo

I also have a pair of the Burton shorts, and they are total garbage. I just wear them over my Asspad to keep it in place now. Unless you're wearing skinny jeans to the hill, you'll move just fine, but you'll be glad to have them on when you lay it down on your arse at speed or accidentally sit on a rail.


----------



## Bataleon85

I get azzpadz under my Airblaster pretty tight pants soooo

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pekopeko

I was watching snowboardprocamp videos and one of them is getting the Slytech's:

https://www.evo.com/armor/slytech-multipro-noshock-xt-lite-shorts

Anyone tried theirs? Looks thin.


----------



## MrEgg

I have demon d30 as we only have dry slopes in the UK.
They work well for me & I dont get an issue getting my pants over them & my fat ass.


----------



## Snow Hound

MrEgg said:


> I have demon d30 as we only have dry slopes in the UK.
> They work well for me & I dont get an issue getting my pants over them & my fat ass.


Sorry to be a pedant but you're doing Scotland, which is in the UK at least for the foreseeable future, a huge disservice. There's 5 proper ski areas up there, any one of them can be a lot of fun if the conditions are good. There's even some occasional areas in the north of England in the Pennines and Lake District. Don't forget the indoor domes dotted up and down the country.


----------



## kriegs13

Bataleon85 said:


> I get azzpadz under my Airblaster pretty tight pants soooo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk



I was skeptical about azzpads in regards to bulk but got them while on sale after reading Bataleon85's praise. They are notably more low profile than the Demon Shield pants that I have. Could hardly tell under slim cut jeans and completely fine with snow pants. 

I'll definitely throw my name in the azzpad hat.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Not sure if its been mentioned already but does anyone have or has anyone tried the regular vs D3O azzpadz? Is it worth getting the D3O version?


----------



## Bataleon85

tokyo_dom said:


> Not sure if its been mentioned already but does anyone have or has anyone tried the regular vs D3O azzpadz? Is it worth getting the D3O version?


The original azzpadz have a flexible plastic shield, similar to hard skate knee pads. The D3O has semi-soft foam that hardens upon impact. I have the original and also hillbilly shorts which have D3O type foam and I personally think the plastic is less painful when busting your ass. Other than that, I don't think there's much difference in level of protection. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyo_dom

Thanks, yeah i use plastic shelled kneepads for when i hit rails (smashing a kneecap is one of my phobias), and i have impact shorts with a small section of D3O in the tailbone area. While its different areas i can say that i can fall directly to my knees on the corner of a box and just laugh it off, where i definitely wouldnt want to do that on my ass. This is what got me looking at the azzpadz in the first place.


----------



## BC Snowbeard

From their website, it looks like they've kept the original plastic pad, and added some D3O material over the tailbone, between the inner pad liner and the plastic pad. Seems like it could only be an improvement if the original plastic pad already worked well - I'm tempted to pick up a pair myself for this season.


----------



## Bataleon85

I imagine either one is a good choice. For me, just the basic model has been head and shoulders above any other impact shorts I've owned and I've tried almost all of em. They really do take the pain out of ass busting. Everything else I've used has done little to nothing to protect me, worst of all probably being the Burtons. I'd caution anyone looking at those hunks of junk to steer clear. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tonymontana

Was looking into the Burton Impact Shorts but definitely reconsidering after you trashed them so hard lol. @Bataleon85
Do the azzpadz restrict movement at all?


----------



## Bataleon85

tonymontana said:


> Was looking into the Burton Impact Shorts but definitely reconsidering after you trashed them so hard lol. @Bataleon85
> Do the azzpadz restrict movement at all?


No, not at all. They're not actually shorts like most crash pads. They're more like a cup for your tailbone and cheeks. They strap around your thighs and waist so you can actually put them on AFTER your pants. They fit under skinny snowboard pants too. I've rocked them under Airblaster pretty tights and Ride Westlakes and they aren't noticeable. They're comfortable, unrestrictive and actually WORK. I really can't rave enough about them. And yeah the Burtons are really bad. They're just way too thin to do any good. If they employed actual plastic plates like the azzpadz or skate pads they'd be better, but the low pro foam thing just doesn't do crap for protection and pain prevention. I've taken some pretty hard slams in my azzpadz and walked away without pain. Can't say the same for my Burtons and Hillbillies. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Koranda

Pekopeko said:


> I was watching snowboardprocamp videos and one of them is getting the Slytech's:
> 
> https://www.evo.com/armor/slytech-multipro-noshock-xt-lite-shorts
> 
> Anyone tried theirs? Looks thin.


I actually already got a pair of the long johns but I haven't used them on the slopes yet. I wanted to hear what others opinions are before hand.

https://www.evo.com/armor/slytech-noshock-multipro-longjohns

I like the way the pants feel. Just feels like more protection than just the shorts. I like the knee pads for just an added feature and you can remove any of the pads. If the knee pads bother some, just pull them out and they just serve more as a base layer.

Again, I haven't used them yet but this is just what I've gathered from looking at them in person. Seems like they'll vent well. They are a little odd feeling when wearing them. I feel like this is how all crash pants would be though.

Any other opinions??


----------



## kriegs13

tonymontana said:


> Was looking into the Burton Impact Shorts but definitely reconsidering after you trashed them so hard lol. @Bataleon85
> Do the azzpadz restrict movement at all?


I just picked up a pair after Bataleon85 sang his praises. The pictures online are kinda deceptive. Way more low profile than they appear. Even in jeans it wasn't super noticeable. Movement wise, they made zero difference. It will likely take a bit to dial in the leg strap adjustment once I get riding in them but so far, very pleasantly surprised. I can't speak to d3o vs regular. I got the d3o because they were on an awesome sale and only a few bucks more than the regular.


----------



## Pekopeko

Andrew Koranda said:


> I actually already got a pair of the long johns but I haven't used them on the slopes yet. I wanted to hear what others opinions are before hand.
> 
> https://www.evo.com/armor/slytech-noshock-multipro-longjohns
> 
> I like the way the pants feel. Just feels like more protection than just the shorts. I like the knee pads for just an added feature and you can remove any of the pads. If the knee pads bother some, just pull them out and they just serve more as a base layer.
> 
> Again, I haven't used them yet but this is just what I've gathered from looking at them in person. Seems like they'll vent well. They are a little odd feeling when wearing them. I feel like this is how all crash pants would be though.
> 
> Any other opinions??


I was also debating if I want to get the Slytech vs Demon XConnect. Does the long johns have any shins protection?


----------



## Andrew Koranda

Pekopeko said:


> I was also debating if I want to get the Slytech vs Demon XConnect. Does the long johns have any shins protection?


It appears that it does. The knee pad cups range from the knee cap down around 3-4 inches which would cover the top of the shin. It's not a lot, but it's some.


----------



## fazy

I use the demon shorts and do feel they are a bit bulky. I don't think they would take the impact as well as the hard shell of Azz pads but I can say they have helped a lot when my tailbone landed right on a box. Also some of the thigh protection has come in handy here and there. Not like the thighs take much damage in a snowboard fall but the shorts did help protect them.


----------



## [email protected]

I have been using the Burton's for the last 3 years. They have saved my ass on many occasions, trying to learn to ride boxes and rails in the park and falling often. They don't seem like much but it's later when I'm at home and realize "that fall" wasn't as bad. G Form works. I won't ride without them now.


----------



## SnowDragon

[email protected] said:


> I have been using the Burton's for the last 3 years. They have saved my ass on many occasions, trying to learn to ride boxes and rails in the park and falling often. They don't seem like much but it's later when I'm at home and realize "that fall" wasn't as bad. G Form works. I won't ride without them now.


Agreed.
Despite Bataleon85's rant against them, I have found the G-form shorts/pants to be the best "overall" impact protection.
By "overall" I mean impact protection along with comfort. The best pair of shorts/pads are the ones you will actually wear while riding, and G-form offers the lowest profile, most comfortable pads available.

While Azzpadz definitely offer fantastic butt protection (not just tailbone but overall butt), I found that they were not nearly as comfortable to wear as regular impact shorts. The leg straps would come undone or shift on my legs. After a while I didn't want to wear them because I was having to fix the straps. I was always aware I was wearing them as well. I tried both the original and the d3o versions btw, and I don't see why you wouldn't get the d3o with its added protection, but the main protector is the plastic shield.

I have also worn Demon shorts/pants with foam, with d3o, with both, as well as a few other brands over the years. Again, I would still choose the G-form/Burton shorts/pants. I have fallen straight back on a box and landed directly on my backside while wearing the G-forms - got up and rode away like nothing happened. 

CAVEAT: A lot of these shorts have padding on the side and front of the thighs. These are completely unnecessary for snowboarding IMO. Meanwhile, a lot of them have minimal padding on the backside - usually a few small pieces that barely cover the tailbone and maybe a bit of the cheeks. What I do is remove those side/front thigh pads and move them to the butt. Voila! Coverage where you need it, no bulk where you don't need it. I've done this with my G-form pants and am very happy with the protection. I also added their knee/shin guards to my pants for protection there. Still barely noticeable that I am wearing this protection.
:smile::nerd:


----------



## SlvrDragon50

I wear G-Forms. I'm not in the park, but I'm a new snowboarder which means I'm falling a lot. I definitely don't feel as fatigued wearing these when I fall on ice. I also wear G-Form knee pads and Demon chest armor.


----------



## Windswell103

SnowDragon, are your g form shorts made by g form or burton. I am asking because the g form pad placement on the tail bone is different between the g form shorts and the burton g form shorts.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Windswell103 said:


> SnowDragon, are your g form shorts made by g form or burton. I am asking because the g form pad placement on the tail bone is different between the g form shorts and the burton g form shorts.


I have the G-Form Snowboard Shorts:
https://g-form.com/snowboard-padded-shorts


----------



## SnowDragon

Windswell103 said:


> SnowDragon, are your g form shorts made by g form or burton. I am asking because the g form pad placement on the tail bone is different between the g form shorts and the burton g form shorts.


I bought the G-form thermal pants (full length) a year before Burton switched to G-form. I had the shin/knee guard pads sewn on to these and wear them as my base layer.
If I was buying just the shorts today, I would get the Burton version due to the larger tail bone pad they have.


----------



## Bataleon85

Different strokes for different folks I guess. My azzpadz don't shift around and I don't notice them on at all. They're the only impact gear I've used that actually takes the pain and jolt out of a good slam. Burton, hillbillies and other foam ones just take the edge off, don't truly do much if you fall hard. But I suppose it could be because I'm doing different things when I eat shit. If one is newer to snowboarding and taking novice falls, then yeah they're probably fine with these types of shorts. When I eat shit it's usually when I'm sending it off significant features and fuck up the landing or catch an edge at 40+ mph, not just cruising groomers. If I was wearing Burtons or hillbillies or something the times I've fallen doing that shit, I'd probably have broken something. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## virtu

I have one from AliExpress that I paid around $20 and they work really good.

They are just bulky, but it saves my


----------



## Windswell103

Did you notice how Burton placed the 2 small boomerang pads(under the larger backside pad)? They are upside down(compared to G-Form). I’m probably over thinking this but it would make a difference. Any opinions on which placement would be better?


----------



## lbs123

Anyone has experience with Forcefield Slam Shorts - Slam 1 Shorts | Forcefield Body Armour? Contrary to many protecion shorts looks like their padding covers much bigger area than just tailbone. They also made it thinner in this new model.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

lbs123 said:


> Anyone has experience with Forcefield Slam Shorts - Slam 1 Shorts | Forcefield Body Armour? Contrary to many protecion shorts looks like their padding covers much bigger area than just tailbone. They also made it thinner in this new model.


Forcefield makes great stuff. I used their armor for motorcycle racing, and many others swore by them as well.

Unfortunately, they're near impossible to find in the US.


----------



## emt.elikahan

So because of @Bataleon85 ranting on and on about the azzpadz, I bought a pair of the d30 one's at the beginning of the season.
When I ride with them, I don't notice them at all. On the chairlift I feel them, but they don't bother me.
Today they had their first real test.. I slid out of a boardslide on a down box and went straight down onto my butt on the box... Literally didn't feel a thing!! Just rode away.. Very happy about that to say the least! :grin:


----------



## jae

I like my azzpadz d30, just wish it covered my whole butt. I'm too used to falling sideways on my ass that it's a natural reflex. I don't need to wear it, but it's more comfortable wearing it then without it. can sit anywhere and your ass won't get cold, and no more metal lift missing it's seat cover surprises. my tail bone still hurts from my injury 2yrs ago....


----------



## Meyeal

I’m about to purchase these but won’t be riding them until later in the season. The reviews seem good and the padding has reduced from 17mm to 8mm with the same level of impact protection. I’ve read comments about people needing the hard casing of the Azzpadz to get the proper level of protection, but if the Slam 1is good enough for the British snowboard team then it’s good enough for what I need. I’m an advanced rider but I don’t do park any more as I only ride on holidays twice a year.


----------



## jesboogie

I've run g form elbow and knee pads for years (first gen) and I swear by them. Very low profile. I stopped wearing ass pads a couple of years ago, cause I was falling less and felt like the pads were interfering with my squat. Good luck with it JD


----------

